# Here's a nice DIY design for 1st timers or pros



## tyroneshoes

I've been messing around with versions of Roman's Microbe design for the past couple years. Together, I think we came up with the best microbe as of yet.

Microbes SE here- follow this for enclosure design.

http://www.rjbaudio.com/Microbe SE/microbe SE.html

This design works perfect with the Dayton .25 cuft PE prebuilt enclosures. The version Im going to be posting uses the rs125 ike the other microbes but uses the vifa xt-25 neo tweeter. The enclosure and port used is the same as other microbe designs on his page.

Roman designed the crossover for me but has not published the design as of yet. But these definitely are the best sounding speakers you can build IMO for about $200 in parts if you build the cabinets yourself, at least my favorite where I will be rebuilding my HT using 4 of these. 

Here is the crossover and freq response










Crossover components can be easily deciphered from the crossover schematic but if you would like I can provide a parts list from PE. I use Jantzen coils and dayton or solen caps usually. Dayton 10 watt resistors as well.

Here's a few pics of the finished design.





























I also have a mtm design for this if you would prefer that but has a more complex and expensive 2.5 way crossover. If youd like it just let me know and I'll post these up. 

I can't recommend this design more. Any questions or comments feel free to ask. This was a very brief tutorial.


----------



## seagrasser

Nice design and look,

Could you use the RS150 in this design?


----------



## Beau

I would LOVE to build them; I just need to find someone willing to put the crossovers together - since I am clueless.


----------



## tyroneshoes

seagrasser said:


> Nice design and look,
> 
> Could you use the RS150 in this design?



Thanks.

You probably could but there really is no need to if you will be running these with a sub. The rs125 in this design provides very surprisingly nice bass down to 50 hz. I use them with a highpass crossover point of 70 hz and it does not lack midbass. Blends wonderfully.

I use different microbes fullrange in my bedroom with no sub and at the lower listening level usually used in bedroooms, I have full sound and no desire for a sub. Roll off is pretty sharp at 50 hz.


----------



## s10scooter

What do you do for the center channel?


----------



## tyroneshoes

Flipx99 said:


> What do you do for the center channel?


Thats where this 2.5 way mtm design steps in.


----------



## azngotskills

Any reason why you went with the XT25neo vs the XT25 large format? From what i have read, the large format outperforms the neo in every way except for the smaller form factor. Shouldnt be a factor in bookshelves. Just wondering?


----------



## tyroneshoes

azngotskills said:


> Any reason why you went with the XT25neo vs the XT25 large format? From what i have read, the large format outperforms the neo in every way except for the smaller form factor. Shouldnt be a factor in bookshelves. Just wondering?


Having the large flange version of the xt tweeter and absolutly loving it, I bought these when they were first available to use in my car. I never used them in my car and already had the tweeters and wanted to experiment. If you want to use the larger tweeter, Im sure someone could adjust the crossover, if it needs to be.

They preform very well and sound extremely similar to their larger version as Ive had them both. I like the look of small form tweeters for micro-monitors as well if you can get them to sound good. After having these for a while, I feel no need to upgrade the tweeters as they sound better than the tang band silk, seas alum/mag, dayton rs or tang band titanium Ive used with this combo. Plus cheaper.


----------



## azngotskills

thanks....i was just wondering but im glad you added your input


----------



## s10scooter

This seems something pretty cool to build.

I am still on the fence. This home audio stuff is harder to move/switch up compared to car audio.


----------



## X Ray

Are the crossover points at 2K low pass and 5K high pass?


----------



## tyroneshoes

X Ray said:


> Are the crossover points at 2K low pass and 5K high pass?


Right about 3.15k


----------

